# [App] [2.1+] Sms AutoResponder



## shrey (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello , this is the first Android app I've developed .. So I'm looking for 
Bug reports , feedback , suggestions ... anything really
Testers are very much welcome

Features :

Reply based on Word/phrase in the Sms content.
Reply based on the sender's phone number.
Send a single Sms to everyone.
White List for auto reply .[called "Exceptions" in the app]

I'm thinking of releasing it in the market If everything is good and ready
View attachment 3880

Thank you


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

If you'd like someone to test it let me know, I'll happily test it


----------



## shrey (Sep 16, 2011)

As I said Testers are very much welcome and also any kinda response is appreciated

@AndyFox2011 , I'd be glad if you would take your time to test it .

Thank you


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"shrey said:


> I'd be glad if you would take your time to test it .


Is it on the market? Or where can I get it to test it?


----------



## shrey (Sep 16, 2011)

It's attached to the thread i think .. just click the AutoResponder.apk ?? (right above "Thank you")


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"shrey said:


> It's attached to the thread i think .. just click the AutoResponder.apk ?? (right above "Thank you")


Oh right, wasn't showing up in the app, had too use main site  I'll give it a shot and let you know what I think


----------



## shrey (Sep 16, 2011)

New Release.

-Added Scheduling.(Automatically turns the app ON and OFF)
-Added Log to view the messages sent.
-Changed the UI.

Thank you.


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Is it on the market yet? Or still in trials?


----------



## shrey (Sep 16, 2011)

Not in the market yet ... I am still looking for 25$ to create an account


----------



## Wolf (Aug 12, 2011)

So far loving the app. Can't wait to see where you take this.


----------



## shrey (Sep 16, 2011)

@Wolf , thanks mate 
I forgot to mention , for Scheduler to work properly exclude the app from task-killers


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm still impressed with it


----------



## Wolf (Aug 12, 2011)

"shrey said:


> @Wolf , thanks mate
> I forgot to mention , for Scheduler to work properly exclude the app from task-killers


Your welcome. It makes it so when I'm deving I don't have to txt everyone saying I'm busy


----------



## shrey (Sep 16, 2011)

The app has been published to the market:
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.cvs.MyApps.Utilities.Messaging.SmartAutoResponder

Bug reports and suggestions are still welcome









Happy downloading!


----------



## shrey (Sep 16, 2011)

New update of Smart Aut-Responder, it fixes a calender month bug that amde the calender show up as the previous month in sent messages log.

Full features list:
- Can reply to messages based on keywords or phrases
-Can reply based on number rules
-Can reply to all messages that come in
-Can also reply to missed/rejected calls
-It has a schedule feature so you can set on/off times (for this to work it has to be exclueded from task killers)

Here's a link:

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.cvs.MyApps.Utilities.Messaging.SmartAutoResponder&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5jdnMuTXlBcHBzLlV0aWxpdGllcy5NZXNzYWdpbmcuU21hcnRBdXRvUmVzcG9uZGVyIl0.


----------

